# Atlantia: A DnD who-done-it set in Arkyst



## Wee Jas (Dec 7, 2003)

Welcome to my game!

My Every Other Thursday Campaign continued this week  (2nd session). 

The players have posted some great in character dialog so I figured I'd start a thread.

Setting:  City of Yorkshire on the world of Arkyst.  This is a big city with a variety of social classes from royalty to slaves.  In a socially advanced city...  weapons are not common among its inhabitants and is left to the city watch.  

The group grew up in the city and have already been pre-introduced.  They have gathered together to solve the murder of their childhood friend Nelly.

I have started a discussion thread  for our campaign on:  http://www.arkyst.com/ 

Goto:  Forums/Thursday Nights/  Atlantia: Land of Mystery

Map: http://www.spacefortress.com/atlantia.pdf   (I grabbed someone elses map and made alterations)

I'll get the players to drop by and say something about their characters andlet you know what has happened so far.


----------



## Doc_Klueless (Dec 8, 2003)

Quick question: what did you use to make that map?


----------



## Wee Jas (Dec 8, 2003)

Doc_Klueless said:
			
		

> Quick question: what did you use to make that map?




Someone had that map up in PDF form on the web.  I just opened it in photoshop and masked over some of the names and replaced them with names I use in my campaign.

Atlantia is a lost land.  See the irnony in the name?  lol.  any atempt to sail out of atlantia  becomes endless and as soon as you turn around no matter how far you travel becomes a short trip to where you started.


----------



## Reyna (Dec 18, 2003)

I play Elowyr, an elven ranger in the campaign. I am one of the only elves in the land and I'm currently assisting my companions in solving the mystery surrounding the death of a dear friend.

So, when are we getting some story here, DM?   
Looking forward to our next session (even if I _AM_ going to be late!)


----------

